# Hand Loads for 223 Rounds



## savage 243 (Nov 25, 2007)

I have resently purchased a 223 (Ruger) with it i picked up the only rounds that were available American Eagle 55 Gr. FMJ-BT loaded @ 3240fps from muzzle. I took it to the range and sighted it in so its ready to go. 
However i am curious about Hand Loads for the .223. What have any of you found to be the best for taking down coyotes. I have researched my options of rounds a little :
50 - 55 Jacket Hollow Points 
55 - FMJ -BT
55 - PSP 
55 - Hornady v-max
62 - FMJ 
(I know theres more thats just what I have seen to date.)
I dont have a match barrel nor do I need long range accuracy just something that will stop coyotes without excessive fur damage out to 100 yards.

If anyone could offer their expreince with their 223's Hand Loads I would be exteremely grateful.

Thanks


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm shooting 40gr VMAX out of my AR15 (16" barrel). Every one has been a one shot kill, except for the one I shot in the jaw and had to track for 1 1/2 mile before I got it. Otherwise just one tiny hole.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

I too shoot the 40 gr. Vmax. I use Hogdon Benchmark powder, and have been able to achieve a muzzle velocity of over 3700 fps.  I have a 22" barrel, and load with 28.5 gr of this powder. I think the book says that 28 gr is the max recommended load, but I have had no pressure problems at 28.5 gr. If you are looking at minimizing fur damage, this smaller bullet going fairly fast should do it's damage with no exit at short ranges.

Have fun with the new gun! :beer:


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

kdog said:


> If you are looking at minimizing fur damage, this smaller bullet going fairly fast should do it's damage with no exit at short ranges.


Especially with a fast twist barrel.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 26, 2007)

I've been shooting nothing but 50 or 60 gn V-Max. Effective and accurate, nuff said.


----------



## savage 243 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Thanks Everyone!


----------

